# Update: Auch 840 (ohne EVO) betroffen - Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht



## Kusanar (15. Oktober 2014)

*Update: Auch 840 (ohne EVO) betroffen - Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie vielleicht dem einen oder anderen bereits bekannt, kann es bei der Samsung 840 EVO zu teils massiven Einbrüchen der Lesegeschwindigkeit bei älteren Daten kommen (siehe auch den Forenthread von Grestorn zu dem ursprünglichen Problem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ung-840-evo-leseprobleme-bei-alten-daten.html).

Bei Samsung gibt es jetzt einen Download für die 840 EVO der das Problem beheben soll. Unter den Downlads gibt es nun das *"**Samsung SSD 840 EVO Performance Restoration Software"* Tool.

Mit diesem Tool wird in einem Schritt die Firmware aktualisiert  und dann die sogenannte "Performance Restoration" durchgeführt, um die  bereits bestehenden älteren Dateien in normaler Geschwindigkeit lesen zu  können. Was dabei genau passiert, geht aus der mitgelieferten  Dokumentation leider nicht hervor. Ich vermute mal ein Lesen/Schreiben  der betroffenen Zellen, da ich momentan keine 840 EVO zur Verfügung habe,  kann ich das leider auch nicht testen.

Vorraussetzungen zur Verwendung des Tools:


 Mindestens 10% freier Speicherplatz müssen zur Verfügung stehen, um die  "Restoration" durchzuführen.
Unterstütze Dateisystem ist nur NTFS in MBR  oder GPT Partitionen.
Die Software selbst läuft von XP SP2 bis Win8.1,  ab Vista laut Samsung auf 32bit und 64bit Systemen.
Vom Tool unterstützt werden die Modelle 840 EVO und die 840 EVO mSATA.
 
 --> Link: Samsung SSD (Solid State Drive) 850 and 840 series | Samsung SSD Website

LG Kusanar


*Update:
Auch Samsung 840 (ohne EVO) betroffen!!!*

Samsung hat jetzt zugestanden, dass es auch mit der normalen 840 Serie (ohne EVO) zu Problemen kommen kann. Ein Patch für die normale 840 ist noch nicht veröffentlicht, vermutlich wird es auf die gleiche Lösung wie bei der EVO hinauslaufen (Restoration Software + neue Firmware).
Quelle: Leseraten: Samsung will auch SSD 840 für mehr Tempo patchen - Golem.de



PS: Die Firmware gibt es momentan noch NICHT EINZELN ZUM DOWNLOAD!
PPS: Andere Betriebssysteme, als die oben genannten, bleiben momentan von einer Lösung ausgeschlossen!


Quellen:
Samsung Updates: Samsung SSD (Solid State Drive) 850 and 840 series | Samsung SSD Website


PPS: Jetzt erst gesehen dass PCGH-X dazu bereits eine News raus hat... die tauchte übrigens NICHT bei den bereits erstellten Threads auf, die man normalerweise immer obendran beim Newserstellen sieht. Liebe Mods: Wäre schön, wenn ihr eure News auch noch entsprechend mit den richtigen Infos auffrischt. Ob das hier jetzt stehen bleibt oder nicht, obliegt dann eurer werten Meinung


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Ich habe hier seit zwei Monaten eine Evo mit 250 Gb am Laufen.
Da ich aber keine Performanceprobleme und heute nicht viel Zeit habe, werde ich das Update ein anderes mal installieren.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich habe hier seit zwei Monaten eine Evo mit 250 Gb am Laufen.
> Da ich aber keine Performanceprobleme und heute nicht viel Zeit habe, werde ich das Update ein anderes mal installieren.


 
Keine Angst. Es dauert keine 10 Stunden, sondern eher 10 Minuten.


----------



## Fox2010 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Dauert etwas länger als nur 10 Minuten würd eher sagen 20Minuten obwohl ich das System erst vor 15Tagen neu aufgesetzt habe und nur 58Gb drauf hab bei der Samsung Evo 840 250GB.

Gab bei mir keine Probleme rechner geht aus schaltet man wieder ein danach ausführen. Obs was gebracht hat ka, AS SSD und *crystal disk benchmark* zeigen normalen Speed. 
Wobei letzteres *crystal disk benchmark* wohl eh nicht zählt da es ja eine neue Datei schreibt und nur alt Daten langsam gelesen wurden.

Da mein System ja neu aufgesetzt wurde bevor das update erschien und keine Datei somit älter als 30Tage ist wird sich zeigen ob es was gebracht hat in der zukunft.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> Dauert etwas länger als nur 10 Minuten würd eher sagen 20Minuten obwohl ich das System erst vor 15Tagen neu aufgesetzt habe und nur 58Gb drauf hab bei der Samsung Evo 840 250GB.
> 
> Gab bei mir keine Probleme rechner geht aus schaltet man wieder ein danach ausführen. Obs was gebracht hat ka, AS SSD und *crystal disk benchmark* zeigen normalen Speed.
> Wobei letzteres *crystal disk benchmark* wohl eh nicht zählt da es ja eine neue Datei schreibt und nur alt Daten langsam gelesen wurden.
> ...


 
Da du Windows erst 15 Tage hast, hast du auch nix gemerkt. Glaub mir ich hab mein System schon seit Juli und hab es nach und nach gemerkt!


----------



## Fox2010 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Naja habs davor ja auch schon lange drauf gehabt also seid Kauf vor nem halben Jahr aber als es hieß da gibts nen bug und das Update kommt am 15.10 hab ich halt Windows vorher neu gemacht das es auch sicher mit dem Update behoben ist bevor es heißt nach update muss man neu instalieren hab ich da einfach vorgesorgt

Ich hoff das es auch echt dauerhaft behoben ist sonst geht die SSD zurück, aber das wird man denk ich mal hoff ich dann hier lesen wie das in 40Tagen aussieht, die Dateien müssen ja älter als 30Tage sein das der Fehler auftritt  Aufgefallen ist mir das nicht wirklich nur das er ab und an mal länger brauch beim Hochfahren oder runterfahren, mal hoffen das nun alles flott bleibt und es wirklich nur nen Firmwarebug war.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (16. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Naja habs davor ja auch schon lange drauf gehabt also seid Kauf vor nem halben Jahr aber als es hieß da gibts nen bug und das Update kommt am 15.10 hab ich halt Windows vorher neu gemacht das es auch sicher mit dem Update behoben ist bevor es heißt nach update muss man neu instalieren hab ich da einfach vorgesorgt
> 
> Ich hoff das es auch echt dauerhaft behoben ist sonst geht die SSD zurück, aber das wird man denk ich mal hoff ich dann hier lesen wie das in 40Tagen aussieht, die Dateien müssen ja älter als 30Tage sein das der Fehler auftritt  Aufgefallen ist mir das nicht wirklich nur das er ab und an mal länger brauch beim Hochfahren oder runterfahren, mal hoffen das nun alles flott bleibt und es wirklich nur nen Firmwarebug war.



Mein System hab ich ebenfalls im August mit der 1tb Version der samsung Evo komplett neu bestückt und aufgesetzt  (Win7 64)

Vorher hatte ich das sys auf ner crucial 120gb ssd und den Rest auf ner 500 GB hdd.

Auch jetzt wieder ohne Patitionen da genug interne ssd s u hdds verbaut sind auf die ich alles verteile. Ansonsten nur wichtige programme drauf. 

Seit der samsung dauert der System Start etwa 4 bis 5 mal so lange.

( vorher 2 Jahre lang zwischen 15-25 Sekunden  und jetzt über 2 min. )

Diverse Programme brauchen auch länger als gewöhnlich.
Auch spiele und so weiter.

Im Spiel selber allerdings dann wieder nicht. Zb wenn neue maps geladen werden...

Dafür funktionieren einige Programme erst garnicht ( zb diverse  soundblaster Tools )
Oder schmieren im Betrieb ab...

Hatte bisher keine zeit mich WIRKLICH INTENSIV drum zu kümmern aber ich hoffe das sich das Problem hiermit beheben lässt.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere die Erfahrungen von "Incredible Alk" aus dem bestehenden Thread:



			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal meine Erfahrungen damit:
> 
> 1.)  Tool arbeitet unter Windows problemlos und das wichtigste: Es behebt  den Fehler vollständig, ich habe wieder 520-550 MB/s durch die Bank,  auch bei "alten" Daten.
> 
> ...


----------



## pphs (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

und das problem bzw. das tool ist nur für die Evo variante nicht für die basic, richtig?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (16. Oktober 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere die Erfahrungen von "Incredible Alk" aus dem bestehenden Thread:



Gibt's noch was zu beachten.?

Können Daten flöten gehen?

Wie gesagt. Hab keine Patitionen und auch zusätzlich andere markenfremde ssd s verbaut. Funktioniert das unter Umständen auch bei diesen alten, markenfremden ssd s. Gibt's da Erfahrungen?

....
Hab's mal getestet. 
Bei mir hat alles in allem etwa 30 min gedauert.
Vor der Installation hat magican gesagt das die ssd mit 530 mb in der Sekunde liest und 505 mb schreibt. Direktes lesen lag bei 98780 und schreiben bei 98780.

Sequenzielles lesen und schreiben ist im 1 mb schneller geworden und direktes lesen um 1000 IOPS  GERINGER.

Hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt.

Der Windows Start fängt mit langsamem geklickt und gerappel an und nach 7 Sekunden nach dem power knopfdrücken hört man auch das der PC arbeitet.
Nach 14 Sekunden taucht die BIOS oberflächlich auf. Nach 36 Sekunden dann der Windows Start Bildschirm und nach 1 min und 32 Sekunden dann endlich die Windows Desktop  oberflächlichen.
Ab 1 min 40 kann ich die Maus bewegen und rum klicken...

Viel besser ist es also nicht geworden.

Das sind nur meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Fox2010 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Funktioniert nur für die Evo 840.
Dann stimmt bei dir was anderes nicht entweder deine SSD hat nen Defekt oder solltest mal dein System neu aufsetzen oder liegt an was anderem Wie Kabel oder Mainboard, allein Bios start mit 14sekunden dauert ja schon lange. Wenn du soviele SSDs drin hast versuch doch mal von einer anderen Windows zu Booten bzw. instalieren.



> direktes lesen um 1000 IOPS  GERINGER


Die werte schwanken eh bei jedem test egal ob mit Magican oder AS SSD Benchmark. Dein Problem liegt wo anders.



> Dafür funktionieren einige Programme erst garnicht ( zb diverse  soundblaster Tools )
> Oder schmieren im Betrieb ab...


Schließt nicht auf das Problem das sie langsamer ließt wie gesagt entweder hat deine SSD einen weg oder bei dir liegt das Problem an anderer Hardware wenn es nicht am Betriebsystem liegt oder an irgend einem Treiber.

 soundblaster hast du ne crativ sound karte? fals ja die Treiber sind eh für die Tonne von dennen und machen öfter Probleme, fals onboard wie bei mir beim Mainboard dann sollte das funktionieren, hab damit bisher keine Probleme gehabt, den brauch man aber auch nicht da der Realtek Treiber reicht und der  soundblaster Crempel nur unnötiger balast ist.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (16. Oktober 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Funktioniert nur für die Evo 840.
> Dann stimmt bei dir was anderes nicht entweder deine SSD hat nen Defekt oder solltest mal dein System neu aufsetzen oder liegt an was anderem Wie Kabel oder Mainboard, allein Bios start mit 14sekunden dauert ja schon lange. Wenn du soviele SSDs drin hast versuch doch mal von einer anderen Windows zu Booten bzw. instalieren.
> 
> Die werte schwanken eh bei jedem test egal ob mit Magican oder AS SSD Benchmark. Dein Problem liegt wo anders.
> ...



Das OS wurde neu aufgesetzt. 

Andre ssds gehen schneller und brauchen zum booten etwa 40-60 Sekunden. 

Ohne Programm starts. 

Ist über 500mb denn langsam?
Sie liefert bei mir konstant immer über 500mb pro Sekunde.
Kann nicht glauben  das sie defekt ist. 
Im Betrieb sind die anderen ssds deutlich langsamer ( meist konstant unter 300 mb )

Kabel und restliche sonstige Hardware kann ich als fehlerquelle ausschließen.

Ich glaub es liegt eher an dem Idioten der vor dem PC sitzt. Kanns mir aber selbst nicht erklären was da immer so lange dauert. 

Auf die soubdblaster Tools will ich nicht verzichten. Zb den stimmverzerrer, die oberflache an sich, den scout modus der im einklang mit meinen kopfhörern super ortungsergebnisse liefert, der stimmverzerrer usw. Die sind eigentlich echt geil und haben ja auf den anderen ssds immer funktioniert. 

Selbe Hard u Software. Gleiche Einstellungen. 
Mit realteck möchte ich nicht.
Deswegen tut es mir schon weh das das nicht will.

Naja aber alles halb so wild um hier ein Fass auf zu machen. 
Ich finde mich einfach damit ab und vielleicht stolpere ich ja mal über das genie welches dieses Problem schon mal lösen konnte und mir weiterhilft.


----------



## Brehministrator (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Sehr gut, dass sie sich dem Problem so gründlich angenommen haben  Was mich wundert (falls es denn stimmt), ist, dass nur NTFS-Dateisysteme unterstützt werden... Der SSD sollte es doch egal sein, welches Dateisystem darauf ist (oder ob überhaupt ein Dateisystem drauf ist oder nur Rohdaten von irgendwas). Was ist mit all den Linux-Nutzern, die diese SSD verbaut haben, und ihrer Ext4-Systempartition restaurieren wollen?


----------



## Kusanar (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt... Da ich aber leider nur eine 830er hier habe, kann ich das Tool leider bei mir nicht testen. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja ein ganz mutiger, der seine ext4-partitionierte 840EVO an ein Windows-System hängen mag


----------



## Geldmann3 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*



> Was mich wundert (falls es denn stimmt), ist, dass nur NTFS-Dateisysteme unterstützt werden... Der SSD sollte es doch egal sein, welches Dateisystem darauf ist (oder ob überhaupt ein Dateisystem drauf ist oder nur Rohdaten von irgendwas).


 Naja, falls das Arrangieren der Daten nicht auf OS Ebene, sondern auf Treiberebene geschieht, muss dieser ja unter Umständen wissen, wie das Dateisystem funktioniert.


----------



## Darkness08 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Hallo,

leider kann ich das Tool nicht richtig ausführen, da mir immer wieder gesagt wird, dass ich einen third party driver nutzen würde.

Ich habe jetzt auch schon den Treiber von der Mainboardseite geladen aber trotzdem gleicher Fehler.

Vielleicht weiß von euch jemand wie ich mein Problem lösen kann. 

Board Gigabyte 770T- UD3P
840 evo 500GB

LG Darkness


----------



## dsdenni (19. Oktober 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dass sie sich dem Problem so gründlich angenommen haben  Was mich wundert (falls es denn stimmt), ist, dass nur NTFS-Dateisysteme unterstützt werden... Der SSD sollte es doch egal sein, welches Dateisystem darauf ist (oder ob überhaupt ein Dateisystem drauf ist oder nur Rohdaten von irgendwas). Was ist mit all den Linux-Nutzern, die diese SSD verbaut haben, und ihrer Ext4-Systempartition restaurieren wollen?



Für Linux Nutzer kommt bald auch so ein Programm


----------



## Bierfassl (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Muss man das Tool dann immer mal wieder ausführen oder ist dies eine einmalige Geschichte?


----------



## Fox2010 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Geht nur einmal, wird ne neue Firmware geflasht danach macht es irgendwas mit den Daten und das wars nochmal ausführen geht nicht zeigt immer das es fertig ist wenn man es nochmal anklickt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Seh ich das richtig das es das Migrations Tool ist was verlinkt wurde womit man HDD´s auf SSD´s clont? Ich es nicht ausführen kann weil ich nur eine SSD habe und auf der anderen HDD kein Windows ist. Was im Klartext heißt ich kann die Firmware nicht updaten?


----------



## Fox2010 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Samsung SSD 840 EVO Performance Restoration Software ist für die Firmware und den vorgang nötig das kannst du aktuell nur über Windows ausführen.
Clonen eine HDD auf eine SSD ist wieder was anderes und ein anderes Tool. Worauf dein Windows ist sollte denk ich egal sein, haste kein Windows kannste nicht updaten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Hat sich erledigt, hätte nur mal weiter runter scrollen sollen. 


Hier mal ein Vergleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links mit Update / Rechts ohne Update


----------



## Fox2010 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Glaub damit kann man das nicht testen, wen AS SSD ne datei schreibt zum  testen würde das nichts bringen hab ka aber da viel mir nie was auf. 
Ich  komm da auf deutlich mehr Points hab aber gestern meine neue Austausch  SSD bekommen bei der alten ist was am Stromanschluss abgebrochen ka wie  war aber nur die ecke vom Plastik, ging noch hab sie aber  tauschen lassen.  Ist aber noch relativ leer grad 60gb belegt mit Windows 8.1/Updates/Treiber/Programme und 2 Games.

Edit: Ah du hast die kleine 120er

Update hab ich auch schon direkt drauf gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst bringt ein AS SSD Benchmark ja gar nichts.


----------



## Euda (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

@Fox:
Was sind das bitte für traumhafte 4K-Write-Werte?


----------



## Fox2010 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Keine Ahnung sehen die nicht normal immer so aus wenn die SSD noch neu ist?
Hab mal den bench wiederholt sehen da auch so aus, sind nun 12 punkte weniger

Rechner hat sich nichts geändert hab se nur eingebaut Windows rauf und was ich brauch und sonst etwas für die SSD optimiert im Windows das wars.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Bei meiner sieht es wie folgt aus - resultiert wohl aus der Anbindung der SATA3-Ports und anderem SATA-Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dooma (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Betrifft das nur die Evo oder auch die Pro Variante?


----------



## marvinj (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Das Tool ist nur für die Evo gedacht


----------



## Kusanar (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

*Update:

Laut Samsung ist auch die 840 (ohne EVO) ist betroffen. Startpost wurde dementsprechend aktualisiert.*

Quelle: Leseraten: Samsung will auch SSD 840 für mehr Tempo patchen - Golem.de

Nach wie vor bleibt Samsung dabei, dass die PRO Serie NICHT von den Problemen der 840 und EVO betroffen ist.


----------



## Fox2010 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Update: Auch 840 (ohne EVO) betroffen - Samsung 840 EVO: Leseprobleme bei 'alten' Daten - Tool zur Lösung des Problems veröffentlicht*

Gut das es Samsung sich eingesteht, auch wenn andere das vorher schon vermutet haben das es auch die non Evo betrift.

Bin mal gespannt ob es auch wirklich behoben ist oder ob sich ende nächsten Monat hier Leute melden wo die SSD wieder langsamer ist. Mal hoffen das es wirklich nur ein Firmwarebug war.


----------

